# Dzelži / Hardware >  Datora baroklis neslēdzas ārā

## abidox

Labvakar! esmu saskāries ar situāciju, ka datora baroklis neslēdzas ārā (darbojas visu laiku pat ja nekas nav pieslēgts) rodas jautājums, kas varētu būt pie vainas un kā varētu būt labojams.

P.S. baroklim no vecuma bija izbeigušies daži kondiķi 12 V un 5 V līnijām - tie jau tika nomainīti, kas vēl varētu traucēt normālai barokļa darbībai.
baroklis Thermaltake TR2-500PP (500W) model PSF450S-30

Uz veikalu sūtītājus lūgums netraucēt jo ir interese iedziļināties šajā jautājumā.

----------


## JDat

Standby +5V barošanu paskatījies? Tur varētu būt ziepes.

----------


## zzz

Meklee sava baroklja sheemeli (baltkrievinjiem bija saits ar lielu daudzumu) un piipee no turienes.

Visaa visumaa neejoshus shirpotreba datora barokljus normaali kraaso zaljaa kraasaa un nodod biistamo atkritumu utiljaa. 

Ne velti baroklju remonteeshanas saits ir tieshi pie batkjkas lukashkas pavalstniekiem. Bagaataakaas valstiis to nedara.

Nu tikai ja tev interese tieshi uz maakslu un konkreeto eksemplaaru.

A taa videeja izmeera organizaacijaa ar atbilstoshu daudzumu datoru, to pusspraagusho baroklju laika gaitaa rodas tikdaudz, ka shos var kraut greedinjaa kaa malku.

----------


## australia

ar to malkas grēdu ir tā, ka, piemēram, lietojot Dell darbastacijas, daudzu gadu laikā īsti nav bijušas nevienas sprāgoņas. varbūt pāris - pieklājīgi veciem aparātiem.
bet bija viens projekts, kurā bija mazi, komplektēti datori ar tādiem mini ATX blokiem - tos pēc gada varēja sākt krāmēt tiešām grēdā...

----------

